# PC Wont turn on



## leetStreet (Aug 8, 2007)

id like to say hello and thanks before i even get started. im new here and i thought you guys would be able to figure this one out.
so... i have a Dell XPS 600 that was working just fine until I woke up one morning and the thing wouldnt turn on at all. now there was a storm in the middle of the night, not sure if that was the cause or not but i thought id throw that out there. 
now when i hit the power button it turns on for about 3 seconds and then shuts right back off. this was about 2 or 3 weeks ago. 
today i plugged back in the computer and tried starting it back up and it worked like there was nothing wrong. i got all the way to the deskop before it shut itself off. 
now im back to square one with the same problem... it wont turn on, and i dont know why.
anyone know what to do?


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

What psu do you have?


----------



## leetStreet (Aug 8, 2007)

alright so i replaced the PSU which was an n650p-00
got a brand new one and after installing it i still have the same issue.
so if its not the power supply then... ?
also, the motherboard has a solid yellow light on whenever the pc is plugged in. im not sure if it always did that or not. 
the diagnostic lights are numbered 1 - 4 with 4 remaining a solid green and all the others off.
this is killing me guys, any ideas?


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

What is the light on the power button itself doing? Off, solid amber, blinking amber, blinking green, etc?

Are you getting any beep codes?

The Dell service manual isn't showing anything for the diagnostic light code that you are getting.

http://support.dell.com/support/edocs/systems/xps600/en/SM/adtshoot.htm


----------



## leetStreet (Aug 8, 2007)

i get no blinking of the power button. it turns on a solid yellow and then the system shuts down with a click. theres no beeping either. thought id also note that the 4th diagnostic light stays on whether i hit the power button or not.


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

Copied from the link I posted:

If the power light is steady amber, a device might be malfunctioning or incorrectly installed.


Remove and then reinstall the memory modules.


Remove and then reinstall any cards.


Remove and then reinstall the graphics card, if applicable.


Eliminate interference. Some possible causes of interference are:


Power, keyboard, and mouse extension cables


Too many devices on a power strip


Multiple power strips connected to the same electrical outlet

What is the new PSU you installed? Do you have another video card that you could try?


----------



## leetStreet (Aug 8, 2007)

well the psu is the same model number as the one i replaced n650p ill try reseating all that stuff and get back to ya in a few


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

Could you post the service tag number of the system? I'm trying to get more specific info on that light code.


----------



## leetStreet (Aug 8, 2007)

okay i tried turning it on after taking everything out and putting it back in. it wouldnt after anything i tried.


----------



## leetStreet (Aug 8, 2007)

Service Tag: 736DH91


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

I'm having no luck finding an answer on diagnostic code 4, and unforunately I'm out of time for today. I've got to get ready for work. I'll pick this back up tonight if no one else has solved your problem. 

Keep us posted on your progress.


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

Hello again, I'm truly sorry for the late response, but I've very busy with work and have little time to address your issues. I'm going to request that some other techs try and assist you. 

Again I'm very sorry for the delay, and please let us if you've resolved your issues.


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

At work, we have all Dell machines. We had a bunch that got the solid yellow power button. Dell told us that this is always a power supply or motherboard problem. If you replaced the power supply, the motherboard is the problem. 

You may want to contact Dell about the 1-4 lights. The code should tell you more about what has failed. Sorry, I can not find the codes for your machine on the web.


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

http://support.dell.com/support/edocs/systems/xps600/en/SM/adtshoot.htm#wp1054589


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

now i see the link was posted


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

Hi, I am posting on behalf of my husband Matt. 

He said that he contacted Dell and they were unable to give him an answer on the light code, and that the motherboard or power supply is bad. He also said that since the power supply has already been replaced that it's probably the motherboard. 

The replacement cost of the motherboard from Dell is $285 including shipping. He said, that is armed robbery and you would be better off buying an aftermarket motherboard and new operating system.

I think that's everything, and hope I got it right. Matt said he'll try to check in tonight when he gets home. He's working alot of hours.:sigh:

Thank you,

Stephanie:wave:


----------



## leetStreet (Aug 8, 2007)

cant thank you all enough for the help. guess here on out i just save up for the new board.


----------



## Froskurinn (Jul 12, 2008)

my friend is having that same issue.. we took his computer apart and took the PSU apart and cleaned the whole thing, but when he wants to turn it on afterwards, it wont turn on and only has a yellow steady light.. the hard disk is running, the PSU is running, but the main fan is not running.. we didnt take that apart or disconnect the main fan at all.. any suggestions??


----------

